# [SOLVED] Wacom Bamboo (CTH-661) tablet buttons not working

## zlg

Hello. I recently noticed that my tablet's buttons no longer work. I don't have a special configuration in Xorg, 50-wacom.conf is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/, and I've tried every fix I could find on the forums, the wiki, and the web at large. Nothing has made my button presses show up as events, except for `evtest`, which detects my button presses as follows:

```

Event: time 1354383257.960074, type 1 (EV_KEY), code 273 (BTN_RIGHT), value 1

Event: time 1354383257.960075, -------------- SYN_REPORT ------------

Event: time 1354383258.136076, type 1 (EV_KEY), code 273 (BTN_RIGHT), value 0

Event: time 1354383258.136077, -------------- SYN_REPORT ------------

Event: time 1354383258.792082, type 1 (EV_KEY), code 278 (BTN_BACK), value 1

Event: time 1354383258.792083, -------------- SYN_REPORT ------------

Event: time 1354383258.940090, type 1 (EV_KEY), code 278 (BTN_BACK), value 0

Event: time 1354383258.940091, -------------- SYN_REPORT ------------

Event: time 1354383259.368119, type 1 (EV_KEY), code 277 (BTN_FORWARD), value 1

Event: time 1354383259.368120, -------------- SYN_REPORT ------------

Event: time 1354383259.572120, type 1 (EV_KEY), code 277 (BTN_FORWARD), value 0

Event: time 1354383259.572121, -------------- SYN_REPORT ------------

Event: time 1354383259.900085, type 1 (EV_KEY), code 272 (BTN_LEFT), value 1

Event: time 1354383259.900086, -------------- SYN_REPORT ------------

Event: time 1354383260.048101, type 1 (EV_KEY), code 272 (BTN_LEFT), value 0

Event: time 1354383260.048102, -------------- SYN_REPORT ------------

```

(The order I pressed them is top-to-bottom)

Before these issues, I used a udev rule combined with a bash script to set hotplugging options:

/etc/udev/rules.d/00.rules

```

KERNEL=="event*", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d3", SYMLINK="input/wacom", RUN+="/usr/local/bin/bamboo"

```

/usr/local/bin/bamboo

```

#!/bin/bash

# The name of the devices

DEVICE="Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 Pen"

DEVTWO="Wacom Bamboo 2FG 6x8 Finger"

STYLUS="$DEVICE stylus"

ERASER="$DEVICE eraser"

TOUCH="$DEVTWO touch"

PAD="$DEVTWO pad"

# Disable touch

xsetwacom set "$TOUCH" Touch off

xsetwacom set "$PAD" button 3 "key bracketleft"

xsetwacom set "$PAD" button 8 "key bracketright"

xsetwacom set "$PAD" button 9 "key ctrl y"

xsetwacom set "$PAD" button 1 "key ctrl z"

```

I have tried changing the button numbers to try and locate their true numbers, but this doesn't work. Aside from this issue, the tablet works fine. Touch works (when I don't disable it  :Smile: ), I can draw just fine in GIMP, etc. But it won't send any keypress events. `xev` reports nothing, setting keys in GIMP's device settings doesn't work... and I've tried varying Xorg configurations, restarted X, and still nothing.

Yes, the wacom module is alive and well. It's built into my kernel, in fact. It's in make.conf, too. I think this is a configuration issue but nothing seems to work...

If more information is needed, just ask. I don't know what else is relevant.Last edited by zlg on Fri Dec 21, 2012 1:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zlg

Looks like there's a breakthrough!

Running on kernel 3.7.1 in the testing branch, I decided to try the current git HEAD of xf86-input-wacom. I cloned it, followed the instructions [1], restarted X, and I was able to map my buttons properly, as before! No wonky Xorg or dmesg logs or anything.

According to `git log`, it's "wacom 0.8.99.1", with the commit hash of 654fdcb188e272f4122ea128612e899b397b0709

I'm not sure how I should formulate a bug report or suggestion for this... but the version I built from the above commit works. Any advice?

[1]: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Building_the_driver

EDIT: With the help of eroen-falcon on IRC, we made a copy of the latest ebuild, but changed the filename version to 9999 (to create a live ebuild) and it built without a hassle. I believe you can do this without copying files by issuing `emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom-9999` and it will always grab the latest from git. I'm not sure how to mask it to where you have to explicitly update it (which sounds like the best way to do things).

----------

